# Muppets?



## Kwartel (Dec 2, 2009)

Just curious...
For me it's Yay!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 2, 2009)

YAY! No dillema!

Awesome show!


----------



## Arwen20 (Dec 2, 2009)

The muppets are always welcome at my house. I have been a fan muppets since the muppets show to muppet babies and now the muppet movies!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 2, 2009)

Great tv show that holds up even today!


----------



## silent sniper (Dec 3, 2009)

very much yay


----------



## VVoltz (Dec 3, 2009)

One big, fat, greasy yay for me!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 3, 2009)

Wait, you mean there are actually people who don't like The Muppets?


----------



## Kwartel (Dec 3, 2009)

Just curious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it's good to know that I'm not the only one here


----------



## Vidboy10 (Dec 3, 2009)

A "Yes" from me


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

Nay

- I've never watched it
I selected Yay instead of Nay /retard


----------



## kobykaan (Dec 3, 2009)

guessing all you fans out there have seen this latest one then!?



they maby making a comeback!!!


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 3, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Wait, you mean there are actually people who don't like The Muppets?



yes, of course:. 
so i chose nay


----------



## Danny600kill (Dec 3, 2009)

Omg muppets are amzing, i might just go back and watch the olders ones again, yes infact i will

Yay x 50


----------



## yuyuyup (Dec 3, 2009)

"Muppets" used to have a weight of quality behind it in decades past, but in more recent years they have been used more to push pizzahut and straight to dvd movies.  I enjoyed "Muppets" and "Fraggle Rock" growing up, and it's a shame Disney has done nothing with the Muppets so far except use them in 1 bad and cancelled Disney Channel show.  I hope the upcoming movie(s) reinvigorate the license, but I'm not hugely emotionally invested


----------



## Veho (Dec 3, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Wait, you mean there are actually people who don't like The Muppets?











W: "You old fool, you slept through the whole show!" 
S: "Fool? _You're_ the one who _watched it_!" 

Do ho ho ho ho! 

W: "Hey bear! The only thing scary around here is the fact you're still in comedy!"
S: "Yeah! The only thing in this issue that won't come back from the dead is your act!"
W: "Face it! In the field of entertainment, you don't stand a GHOST of a chance!" 

Do ho ho ho ho! 

W: "Well, you gotta give them credit."
S: "Why's that?"
W: "Well, they're gonna keep on doing it till they get it right." 


W: "Well, I'd say this was one medium sketch." 
S: "How's that?" 
W: "Well it wasn't rare, and it certainly wasn't well done!" 

Do ho ho ho ho ho!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 3, 2009)

kobykaan said:
			
		

> they maby making a comeback!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Statler and Waldorf were genius!  Them and Fozzie Bear were the characters I really loved as a kid.  Considering it was a kids show basically the writing for S&W was really sharp.


----------



## Rogue Trader (Dec 4, 2009)

Everyone loves the muppets!  What's not to like?

Also, Statler and Waldorf are epic.


----------



## Monkee3000 (Dec 4, 2009)

Voted yes. I loved it when i was a child, but less so when the rastsa guy took over from Kermit.


----------



## Aeladya (Dec 5, 2009)

Awww The Muppets were awesome!


----------



## jdev (Dec 5, 2009)

The poll made me happy.  100% yea!  (yes, you spelled yea wrong)

Muppets kick ass.  Just look at Yoda.  He was one of only two Jedi never to lose limbs or be killed by an enemy (and, yes, I'm counting Obi Wan).  And he made it through five episodes.


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Dec 8, 2009)

YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY

Muppets FTW!

wait... whats with the 100% muppet vote? (not that im complaining...)

that will be all.


----------



## dinofan01 (Dec 8, 2009)

lol. I've never seen a poll so one sided, this many votes in. 



yay muppets


----------



## SylvWolf (Dec 8, 2009)

The monthly magazine at my uni: Statler & Waldorf. Nuff' said.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 8, 2009)

FYI - before I was 'CannonFoddr' here - i was known as..... 'KermitFrog' !!!!!
Can you guess why ??


----------



## Kwartel (Dec 9, 2009)

You guyz make my happy


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 9, 2009)

It's not easy being green... unless you have a WD green HD!


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 10, 2009)

Hell yes. The muppets are the bomb. In fact, muppets christmas carol is my favorite christmas movie and favorite christmas carol version too


----------



## Hybris (Dec 10, 2009)

Where the Muppets find out Gonzo is from space !
Old-style Muppets are awesome, and so are the new ones !
^-^


----------

